

Ask HN: Why are posts related to Obama being deleted from front page? - codelion

Just saw a bunch of posts related to election results appear and then suddenly disappear from the front page. Any idea why ?
======
argonaut
I don't think it's because of reposts. It's because HN is for _tech_ news, not
general news. The one Obama post that is up on the front page talks about
Obama's technology agenda, in which case it is actually relevant.

------
Mithrandir
Probably because it's considered "off-topic", and we don't need a bunch of
reposts: <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
codelion
Is it still a repost if it is from a different website ? I remember when steve
jobs died the front page was all covered with "reposts"

